# Data in logbook of Ambit3 but cannot export to Movescount



## ambabee (Mar 22, 2017)

I've already called and emailed Suunto support and they say they cannot recover my log, so I'm hoping someone here can help me. 

Over the weekend strava and movescount were having issue and runs were not being uploaded to strava. After syncing my watch to the app via bluetooth my run didn't upload to strava so I thought maybe if I delete the move on my movescount app and reupload it would work (I did not realize at this point that it was a network issue). Now the move is deleted from movescount and I cannot reupload it. Because I originally uploaded the move via bluetooth to my iphone there is not record of it in the sml or xml log on my computer, so the time change hack does not work. There is a record of the activity in the logbook on my watch (Ambit3 peak) but I cannot get the data off it since movescount thinks that the move has already been downloaded. 

I'm desperate to find a way to get this info off my watch because this was the longest/most technical run of my current training plan and I want to be able to analyze the data. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Alex1982 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, it´s a old post, but could you solve your problem?

Alex



ambabee said:


> I've already called and emailed Suunto support and they say they cannot recover my log, so I'm hoping someone here can help me.
> 
> Over the weekend strava and movescount were having issue and runs were not being uploaded to strava. After syncing my watch to the app via bluetooth my run didn't upload to strava so I thought maybe if I delete the move on my movescount app and reupload it would work (I did not realize at this point that it was a network issue). Now the move is deleted from movescount and I cannot reupload it. Because I originally uploaded the move via bluetooth to my iphone there is not record of it in the sml or xml log on my computer, so the time change hack does not work. There is a record of the activity in the logbook on my watch (Ambit3 peak) but I cannot get the data off it since movescount thinks that the move has already been downloaded.
> 
> ...


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Alex. Did you solve your problem?


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

Alex1982 said:


> Hi, it´s a old post, but could you solve your problem?
> 
> Alex





RunningCat said:


> Hi Alex. Did you solve your problem?


Alex, RunningCat, is your current state with a missing Move as ambabee described (move is deleted from Movescount mobile app / app is re-installed / app data is cleared) or do you still see your Moves in a mobile app?
*If* you still have those Moves in your phones, it *might* be possible retrieve those and manually upload to Movescount. Getting data from Android and loading retrieved JSON manually to Movescount - https://github.com/openambitproject/openambit/issues/54#issuecomment-298247816 (written for Linux users in mind, but adb & curl should work pretty much the same under Win)

Getting app data from IPhone - https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/how...jaro-ambit-3-peak-2119058-4.html#post19394018 ( I *assume* you'll get the same JSON files as one would from Android)

If you either deleted your Moves from app or re-installed the app or cleared app data and your missing Moves are only visible in watch logbook, your can check Openambit - https://github.com/openambitproject/openambit . You do need a working Linux installation for that, can be in virtual machine as well (VirtualBox, VMWare, .. - though there have been some reported issues with Openabit running in VMs). For Ubuntu you can probably get away with pre-built binaries - https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
For other distros and/or for latest changes you might need to build ti yourself.
-e-
Green Peak Digital in Play Store has 3 separate apps for syncing Suunto watched with Android, I personally haven't tested those and would be bit cautious doing so, but just for reference - https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Green+Peak+Digital
And I also happened to notice that skinnie here has successfully tested Ambit 2 and https://github.com/starryalley/AmbitSync Android app, I'll probably give this one a try with A3P and Nexus5x as soon as I can get to my usb-c adapter tomorrow or so.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi margusl

no I dont have any problems. I just saw Alex' question and wanted to know if he still has a problem cause there is always a way the get a missing move as long as the move is still on the watch or you have the SML file.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

RunningCat said:


> /../ there is always a way the get a missing move as long as the move is still on the watch or you have the SML file.


Unfortunately, Ambit3 & co Moves can end up in a limbo - once transferred from watch to Movescount mobile app but *before* successfully uploading to Movescount cloud service, they are marked as "transferred" in the watch itself and thereon will be ignored by both Movescount mobile app and Moveslink2. So once the Moves are synced from watch to mobile, no SML files will be created on desktop; and once deleted from phone, those will not be reloaded over bluetooth either, no matter if those have reached Movescount cloud or not.

Whole Spartan range seems not to be affected, but quite many people with Ambits got hit by this when Movescount service went down a week ago, some had their Moves finally appearing on Movescount web, but not all. And those who experimented with app re-installs and app data removal, lost all their limbo-moves.

While there are ways around all this, available options do depend on what exactly went amiss and often involve some 3rd party tools.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

margusl said:


> ...once transferred from watch to Movescount mobile app but *before* successfully uploading to Movescount cloud service, they are marked as "transferred" in the watch itself...


Yes, but it is possible to mark a move as "untransferred" and to resync afterwards.


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

RunningCat said:


> Yes, but it is possible to mark a move as "untransferred" and to resync afterwards.


Oh c'mon, just share your tricks & tools


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

No problem. I can send you my tool, but I have to remove some test-functions first (like deleting the Logbook).

For Windows but may work under Linux with Wine (2.x with HID support) like another tool I have written.


----------



## Rhoyt1016 (Mar 25, 2018)

I am having the same issue I have a move that won't sync. I have already deleted and reinstalled the app. The move is in the logbook still.


----------



## evorgsumaf (Mar 26, 2018)

RunningCat said:


> No problem. I can send you my tool, but I have to remove some test-functions first (like deleting the Logbook).
> 
> For Windows but may work under Linux with Wine (2.x with HID support) like another tool I have written.


Any word on this? I can't sync my run from Saturday due to my phone app failing during syncing and now it won't upload the move to the computer either.

Help please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2019)

RunningCat said:


> No problem. I can send you my tool, but I have to remove some test-functions first (like deleting the Logbook).
> 
> For Windows but may work under Linux with Wine (2.x with HID support) like another tool I have written.


Hello running cat,
I have the same problem: 1 move in the logbook doesn't upload to Movescount. Is there a software able to manage the ambit3 and their moves? or can you help me in some way?
thanks


----------



## arnea (Mar 11, 2015)

RunningCat said:


> No problem. I can send you my tool, but I have to remove some test-functions first (like deleting the Logbook).
> 
> For Windows but may work under Linux with Wine (2.x with HID support) like another tool I have written.


This sounds like a really interesting tool. Is it available somwhere?


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Francesco

This is the link for two of my Suunto Tools:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1sZ6sIlQVfwEbOjtQXO3PJJ7PtMy2wTQe?usp=sharing

Link should still work. In case of problems, contact me again.


----------



## arnea (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks. Excellent work. Do I understand correctly that you discovered some undocumented functions in this Suunto Dll that allowed you to build the logfile utility?


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

No, I only compared the part of the memory in the watch where logs are stored before and after a sync. I noticed that only one byte has changed. Based on this knowledge, I have wirtten this tool (in Delphi 7 by the way).


----------



## kitta (May 9, 2014)

I have a similar problem. Two days ago I save cca 15 hours of mountaneering with my Ambit2. Move took 95 % of internal memory of the watch. I sync the watch with usb cable in Windows 7 with no problems. But in movescount the move is not visible. The move is still in the logbook and the .sml file is 50.474 kb large.

Is there any option to get this move into movescount ??

I Will be very happy for any solution. because this is my best move by far in 5 years.


----------



## kitta (May 9, 2014)

I have a similar problem. Two days ago I save cca 15 hours of mountaneering with my Ambit2. Move took 95 % of internal memory of the watch. I sync the watch with usb cable in Windows 7 with no problems. But in movescount the move is not visible. The move is still in the logbook and the .sml file is 50.474 kb large.

Is there any option to get this move into movescount ??

I Will be very happy for any solution. because this is my best move by far in 5 years.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

There exists several ways. 

For example you could use the tool from my link above to delete the sync flag and sync again or as you already have the SML file, just convert to GPX using Ambit2GPX Python script and than sync the GPX file with Movescount using MXActivityMover from Movescount site. 

There are other ways, but this is what I am doing in case of sync problems. 

Gerold


----------



## kitta (May 9, 2014)

Hay RunningCat,

many thanks for help,

I understand only first solution... 
I must install logbook reader from your link, quit moveslink2, start logbook reader and connect watch to computer. Logbook reader should recognize the watch and then I must click "Enable Mysync mode". If led indicator is green, I click "read logbook" and at the end I choose desired move and click "Reset Sync state" with confirmation "yes".

Is that all I have to do, or I must do step 5 too ?

lp, Dejan


----------



## kitta (May 9, 2014)

Hay RunningCat,

many thanks for help,

I understand only first solution... 
I must install logbook reader from your link, quit moveslink2, start logbook reader and connect watch to computer. Logbook reader should recognize the watch and then I must click "Enable Mysync mode". If led indicator is green, I click "read logbook" and at the end I choose desired move and click "Reset Sync state" with confirmation "yes".

Is that all I have to do, or I must do step 5 too ?

lp, Dejan


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

I just told you from the second solution cause you already have a SML file.

MXActivityMover
MXActivityMover - App at Movescount.com
is actually a program to transfer moves from Garmin or Polar into Movescount, but you can transfer any GPX file to Movescount. 
If you convert the SML file into a GPX file using Ambit2GPX, you can use this tool. Dont know if there exists a newer version of
Ambit2GPX than 1.6 and you may need to install Python. If the data in your SML file are not too personal for you, I can 
convert it for you.

SALogbook does not need an installation. Just download the ZIP file, unzip and start. 
Actually, step 5 is done automatically if you close the program (the text "M Sync" on the watch should disappear).


----------



## kitta (May 9, 2014)

Hay,

I will try tonight. If I do not succeed, I will ask you for help (I want to learn something new haha)

many thanks again


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

If you are really not into installing python for ambit2gpx, you might want to check out QMapShack - https://bitbucket.org/maproom/qmapshack/wiki/Home - it has built-in support for Moveslink SML files and can export those as GPX, with all extension data (hr, temperature, etc) or without. Initial setup might look like a lot of work for just a simple converter, but it's also quite nice (and capable) for route planning and managing track logs.

Actually it would be interesting to know what went wrong. Next to sml files there's library.xml, for every log there should be sync time and sync status _<MCStatusCode>200</MCStatusCode>_ means that it was sent out to Movescount and MC service accepted your activity. suuntoapp.log might also provide some hints. It might matter as there is a chance that log itself was corrupted and Moveslink can't parse it correctly.

BTW, it's also possible to trick Moveslink so it would send an activity again, looks something like this - https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/deleted-move-suunto-android-app-3512562.html#post32823370


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi margusl,

Yes, good idea to check the log files for errors. Forgot to mention that even if do it myself normally. 

And as I said, there are more than the 2 solutions I mentioned, but I did not found your link anymore. 

If the log file itself is corrupted, than I would recommand to delete the sync flag and resync.


----------



## spawninc (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi all, i just encountered the similar situation.

I synced the move via bluetooth to Movescount, it took a while and there is no further update. After that I tried to use the Movelinks 2 to sync, but there is no new records found as the Move has been assumed as Synced.

Currently the move is still in my Suunto Ambit 3 Peak logbook. I used the SA Logbook reader and the program is able to connect to my watch, I saw M Sync in the watch but when i click Read Logbook, I received [ERROR] Could not read Logbook.

I used Bluetooth to sync usually, so I only have the old sml file dated May 23 2019.

Please help if you can as the move is important event. Thank you


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi spawinnc

Which version of SALogBook did you use?

Lastest version together with our other tools is available here:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1sZ6sIlQVfwEbOjtQXO3PJJ7PtMy2wTQe

Gerold


----------



## spawninc (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Gerold,

I finally managed to read the logbook, i think it was due to a new activity added in my log. I could now reset the sync to unsyncedfor the particular move and managed to upload the move via Moveslink 2. I shall not sync a long move via BT next time as it has a higher chance to encounter the same situation.

Once again, thank you for your quick response and helping me to solve the issue. cheers.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Great.

Yes, it's not recommanded to sync long moves via BT. Even Suunto does not recommand it.

Gerold


----------



## karelkuld (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello, I hope you can help me with a similar problem.

I recently tried to sync a really big move from my Traverse Alpha to the Movescount app, but it failed and broke the movescount app (keeps crashing). I reinstalled the app in hopes of fixing the issue but it wont sync the file at all now. The move is still in my watches logbook. I tried using the SA Logbook reader but it does not show my watch (probably beacuse its not a Ambit but a Traverse watch). Is there any way to get my move out of my watch?

I hope you can help me with this.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello can you send me the log file please.

Gerold


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok. It looks like the address and size for the logs are different. I will publish a new version just for the Traverse. It should work at least with Traverse and HW version 72_1_0 and FW version 2_0_22 
What do you have for versions?


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

You will find a 
SALogbook_Traverse.exe
in 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/129zttyToy6s1rboXepcLsU54Rnwcca30

Please try and tell me if it works. I am on holiday for the next 3 weeks, so maybe I can not answer directly or work on another version, but next version should be able to detect the correct addresses itself.

Gerold


----------



## karelkuld (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello

I tried your new version of SALogbook, but still it doesn't connect to my watch. My Traverse is on version 2.0.22. I will attach some screenshots from the program. Hopefully you can help.
View attachment 14374289
View attachment 14374299


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello

Sorry. I got an error message when I try to see your attachments Maybe you can send me a private message with the content of the SALogbook log file. I dont know the hardware version of your watch. Also, is it a normal Traverse or the Traverse ALPHA? Is the watch not detected at all or is the tool just unable to read the logbook? Are you using Windows or Linux?


----------



## harveygoodwin (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi
i have tried using your software from the link above to read my Suunto Ambit 3 so that i can reset the status of a move. I click on "Enable Msync Mode" and then "Read Logbook". unfortunately i get the error msg
[ERROR] Logbook.ReadHeader(): Error reading header
[ERROR] Logbook.Read(): error reading header
[ERROR] Could not read Logbook

any way forward?


----------



## harveygoodwin (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi
i have tried using your software from the link above to read my Suunto Ambit 3 so that i can reset the status of a move. I click on "Enable Msync Mode" and then "Read Logbook". unfortunately i get the error msg
[ERROR] Logbook.ReadHeader(): Error reading header
[ERROR] Logbook.Read(): error reading header
[ERROR] Could not read Logbook

any way forward?


----------



## harveygoodwin (Aug 16, 2019)

harveygoodwin said:


> Hi
> i have tried using your software from the link above to read my Suunto Ambit 3 so that i can reset the status of a move. I click on "Enable Msync Mode" and then "Read Logbook". unfortunately i get the error msg
> [ERROR] Logbook.ReadHeader(): Error reading header
> [ERROR] Logbook.Read(): error reading header
> ...


Sorry -ive solved my own problem, i was using the traverse exe instead of the original one. the move is now successfully downloaded. thanks for the app!


----------



## Christofison (Aug 31, 2019)

RunningCat said:


> You will find a
> SALogbook_Traverse.exe
> in
> 
> ...


Hey RunningCat. I think I may have lost Bluetooth connection when syncing a move from my Suunto Spartan Trainer to Movescount in Android. If you could advise how to recover this file or re-sync I would be so appreciative. My watch isn't found with SALogBook. I don't think the JSON files on my PC have any spacial data in.


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

Christofison said:


> My watch isn't found with SALogBook


It's only for watches that are normally managed by Suunto Moveslink2 (i.e. Ambits).

In past few days there have been quite many reports about sync issues with Movescount, though it seems to be fixed by now and you could just try again.

I might be wrong here, but I don't think Spartans used to mark activities in watch once they were synced, so there should be no problem resyncing those either through SuuntoLink or Movescount app. Though you might need to start with clean AppData folder for SuuntoLink (or use a different computer or just different Win / osx account). Or in case of Movescount app, clear app data. Perhaps Spartan/S9/etc users can confirm.

And if you can live with your Move not ending up in Movescount, you could just use new Suunto App for syncing, you can export FIT-files from there.


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Christofison



Christofison said:


> My watch isn't found with SALogBook.


This is normal. SALogBook does not support the Suunto Spartan. The latest version 1.5.0 Build 109 (uploaded this week) should work with Ambit 2 and 3 series, Ambit Vertical, Kailash and Traverse/Traverse Alpha. But not with Spartan models. In theory I know how it works, but as I never had the change to test my knowledge with a Spartan (all my friends are using Ambit's 2 or 3) I am not sure.



Christofison said:


> I don't think the JSON files on my PC have any spacial data in.


Maybe you can send a the file via PM?


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Margusl



margusl said:


> It's only for watches that are normally managed by Suunto Moveslink2 (i.e. Ambits).


Almost correct. Even if the Kailash must be used with SuuntoLink, it's an Emu device like Ambit 3 and SALogbook works with the Kailash. At least one user from South-Africa told me that it worked.

On the other hand, because SuuntoLink works with the Kailash, it can be used to sync with Ambit's. I synced my Ambit 2S several times already with SuuntoLink. But I dont see any advantage and normally I am using Linux and my own tool to sync my Ambit.



margusl said:


> I might be wrong here, but I don't think Spartans used to mark activities in watch once they were synced, so there should be no problem resyncing those either through SuuntoLink or Movescount app. Though you might need to start with clean AppData folder for SuuntoLink (or use a different computer or just different Win / osx account). Or in case of Movescount app, clear app data. Perhaps Spartan/S9/etc users can confirm.
> 
> And if you can live with your Move not ending up in Movescount, you could just use new Suunto App for syncing, you can export FIT-files from there.


As far as I know, Spartan does have a sync flag (16-Bit value) in the logbook like the Ambit's and it should be quite easier to reset the flag. I already used the SDSApplicationServer.exe from SuuntoLink to request the battery level from my Ambit 2S. See here:
https://github.com/openambitproject/openambit/issues/232

If I find out how to send a PUT command to reset the sync flag on a Spartan using the SDSApplicationServer.exe, than it should be possible to reset and resync a move.


----------



## Christofison (Aug 31, 2019)

margusl said:


> It's only for watches that are normally managed by Suunto Moveslink2 (i.e. Ambits).
> 
> In past few days there have been quite many reports about sync issues with Movescount, though it seems to be fixed by now and you could just try again.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. I tried clearing the appdata for SuuntoLink, but this didn't get the move to re-sync. I also tried installing the Movescount app on a different phone, but the move still doesn't go through to Movescount even though it completes the sync process without any errors.

Unfortunately I can't go across to the new Suunto app yet, as my medical aid does not support it yet. Any other suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## jrfrancis (Sep 1, 2019)

Christofison said:


> Thank you for the response. I tried clearing the appdata for SuuntoLink, but this didn't get the move to re-sync. I also tried installing the Movescount app on a different phone, but the move still doesn't go through to Movescount even though it completes the sync process without any errors.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't go across to the new Suunto app yet, as my medical aid does not support it yet. Any other suggestions will be much appreciated.


Hi Christofison,

I think I have had the exact same issues as you this weekend with my Suunto Spartan Trainer. Very frustrating...however from ALOT of internet searching It seems the best clues are in this thread.

Similar to you, I have tried resetting / re syncing everything on multiple (IOS) devices and via my PC. I've also tried the Suunto app.

The only interesting observation though, was I did a few 'test' moves last night. These also did not appear to Sync at the time, but then when I woke up this morning they had synced. But the ~2.5hr long run that was interested in - did not.

I'm not an IT expert, but what I therefor *think* happened was:

1) Something was wrong with 'movescount' that caused delays in Syncing (evident with the test moves I created).
2) I mistook this delay for another issue, so I disrupted the sync (by un pairing the watch from the phone before I tried on another device).
3) From reading above, this might have meant the 'sync flag' got ticked, before the move loaded to movescount.

So all in all, I'm going to await to see if running cat has a solution!!


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

RunningCat said:


> Hi Margusl
> Almost correct. Even if the Kailash must be used with SuuntoLink, it's an Emu device like Ambit 3 and SALogbook works with the Kailash. At least one user from South-Africa told me that it worked.
> On the other hand, because SuuntoLink works with the Kailash, it can be used to sync with Ambit's.


Hi! Since back in the day you first shared you SuuntoLink findings, I've always had an impression that SuuntoLink ( and SDSApplicationServer ) use at least 2 different stacks for watch communication, data parsing and sycing to Movescount depending on watch generation:
* all BLLwrapper.dll hid_* functions can also found from SDSApplicationServer, I don't believe those calls are used for anything but devices marked to use HID port in devices.xml ( all Ambits, Traverse & Kailash).
* if Ambit or Ambit3 is synced with Suuntolink, pretty much same logs (SML) are left behind as for Moveslink2, Spartan & co owners never see those, instead there are detailed json-files (not the packed versions sent to Movescount) that SuuntoLink does not create for Ambits. Later also applies for mobile apps, both Movescount and Suunto App - for Spartan users those are generating files that I never see with my A3P.

And I've always had impression one could sync Spartants to Movescount mobile app as many times as needed, log transfer is only controlled by app itself and it never sets (or at least never checks) activity sync flag in a watch logbook. 
But I only have Ambits at hand so I can't actually verify this.

*To others*, 
does transferred activity show up in Movescount mobile app? But circle around Move icon in the app's activity list is not filled? That indicates there's a problem syncing from phone to Movescount cloud. Which I find bit strange as I was able to sync a dummy Ambit3 activity though MC app earlier today. Maybe I was just lucky or there really is something Spartan / S9 / etc specific going on with MC sync ...


----------



## jrfrancis (Sep 1, 2019)

margusl said:


> *To others*,
> does transferred activity show up in Movescount mobile app? But circle around Move icon in the app's activity list is not filled? That indicates there's a problem syncing from phone to Movescount cloud. Which I find bit strange as I was able to sync a dummy Ambit3 activity though MC app earlier today. Maybe I was just lucky or there really is something Spartan / S9 / etc specific going on with MC sync ...


No. The activity des not show up in either Movescount or the Suunto App when I trialled that.


----------



## Christofison (Aug 31, 2019)

jrfrancis said:


> No. The activity des not show up in either Movescount or the Suunto App when I trialled that.


My missing move finally showed up in Movescount yesterday and submitting a support request last week. It clearly did actually synchronize properly, but was just a Movescount system issue. Thanks for the help nonetheless.


----------



## megbru (Nov 28, 2019)

jrfrancis said:


> Hi Christofison,
> 
> I think I have had the exact same issues as you this weekend with my Suunto Spartan Trainer. Very frustrating...however from ALOT of internet searching It seems the best clues are in this thread.
> 
> ...


Has any solution for us Spartan Trainer users been found yet?
I have TWO MONTHS worth of activities on a thru-hike that didn't sync because a Suunto service rep told me to factory reset my watch, disconnecting my bluetooth connection to Suunto app which I wasn't able to reconnect again until I got back. Only 18 of 60+ activities sync'd.


----------



## RobFal (2 mo ago)

RunningCat said:


> Hello Francesco
> 
> This is the link for two of my Suunto Tools:
> Suunto Tools - Google Drive
> ...


Hi, I have succesfully linked my Ambit 3 Run, and read the logbook with your SAReader... but ALL the activities are listed as 'not-synced' (this from the log...
Suunto Ambit Logbook Reader 1.5.2.116 - Public edition
[INFO] Searching connected Suunto device...
[INFO] Suunto Ambit3 Run connected
[INFO] Serial-Number ADC70C5102001600
[INFO] Product-Id: $001E
[INFO] FW Version: 2.4.17
[INFO] HW Version: 69.2.17410 (E.2.D.2)
[INFO] LB Address: $0027AC40
[INFO] LB Size : 5,526,464 Bytes
[INFO] Enabling "M Sync" mode...
[INFO] "M Sync" mode enabled
[INFO] Reading Logbook...

Regards, and TIA
Rob F


----------

